# random words in red, and double underlined



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

How do I get rid of random words showing in red, and double underlined ?

I have Windows 7. 

Thank you
Kathy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What programs are they showing up that way in?


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

They are showing up just anywhere, even in Allrecipes.

This is something that has just started lately.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Do a cursor over those words and look at the status bar to see if there is a URL there while doing the cursor over. If there is, those are embedded hot links to other sites.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Some advertising scripts will pick out related words in the body of a page to convert into links to advertiser sites. I personally don't see those types of links over at Allrecipes. Does a box pop up when you hover over the link? Kontera is one of the major companies that runs these types of advertising programs.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Possibly are links, keywords as others have said, however if they are not download the free version of malwarebytes and/or spybot and run them. (See sticky above for how)


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Kathy NW Ohio said:


> They are showing up just anywhere, even in Allrecipes.
> 
> This is something that has just started lately.


Literally everywhere - as in Internet Explorer, Microsoft Office, etc.? Or just all sorts of different web pages?

If it's webpages...then what you're seeing is IntelliTXT. To block it, you can

a) disable Javascript (which I'd do anyways, given the recent problems),
b) add *.intellitxt.com and *.kontera.com to your restricted sites list, or
c) use AdBlock Plus if you use Firefox.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

Thank youfor your help.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio (May 10, 2002)

You are saying, block *.intellitext.com and *.Kontera.com : and disable Javascript, right?

Just want to verify.

Thanks for your help.
Kathy


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

That's what I'd do, yes.


----------

